# Terminating child maintenance



## misterc (28 Sep 2019)

My son has reached the age of 18 and is doing a course that will be providing him with payments each week. Will i still have to pay maintenance or can i get it stopped


----------



## luckystar (28 Sep 2019)

Maintenance continues until the age of 23 if the child is in full time education


----------



## Bronte (28 Sep 2019)

Is he fully self financing and living, if not he needs maintenance.


----------

